# nashville to tulsa, advice for hitching newb?



## HelianthusSpiral

hey yall, my partner and i are on our way to tucson, making a stop in tulsa first. we are especially hoping to find a trucker(s) up for driving us. i'm curious what points in nashville are best for finding a ride out of town? any truck stops along 40W that are better for catching rides, in jackson, memphis, little rock, fort smith? any places to avoid?


----------



## HelianthusSpiral

i apologize mods, could this thread please be moved to the ride board?


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Fucking hitch. I found shitty and good spots hitching by hitching taking my pack and dog and feet and just doing it. You want someone to write ya a book? No wonder people are getting banned on here they get sick of this and lose their cool.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I would personally recommend truck stops, although I would avoid Luv's because they like to kick people out FAST.

Try to get yourself a good road atlas, so you'll have a good map even if your phone dies/breaks/gets lost/whatever.

Sit somewhere that people can see you, but that you won't disrupt business. 

Make a sign stating your destination, or at least the direction you're heading.

Good luck, and safe travels.


----------



## Tall Sam Jones

I'm from the Western US, and over here it's very rare to get picked up by a trucker. I do have good luck with all kinds of lovely folks pulling over in their cars, however! 

Posting up with a sign will work eventually, but I've found great and frequent success in walking along the side of the road with my thumb out. Being on the road gives more people the chance to see you, and sometimes the perception that you are putting effort in to get where you are going (versus sitting in one place waiting for someone to drag you along) is enough for someone to stop.


----------



## Tall Sam Jones

There's lots of information about hitch hiking on this site. Here's one barefoot redditor's perspective.


----------



## Bumrumors

Seriousy dont talk down on people for asking legit questions 
Not everyone is comfy on a corner nor willing to dig through the muck
To get somewhere and learning is only accomplished byt positive
Mental states mixed with lifes experience. Dont num out this newb by giving them shit on a message board thats suposed to unify our quests.
The problem with our egos gets in the way of our journey...


Tatanka said:


> Fucking hitch. I found shitty and good spots hitching by hitching taking my pack and dog and feet and just doing it. You want someone to write ya a book? No wonder people are getting banned on here they get sick of this and lose their cool.


----------



## Notmyname

Thank


Bumrumors said:


> Seriousy dont talk down on people for asking legit questions
> Not everyone is comfy on a corner nor willing to dig through the muck
> To get somewhere and learning is only accomplished byt positive
> Mental states mixed with lifes experience. Dont num out this newb by giving them shit on a message board thats suposed to unify our quests.
> The problem with our egos gets in the way of our journey...


The grievance is that this type of question has been asked and answered a number of times on this forum. It gets tiring seeing the same question asked that can be answered by simply reading the forums. Most people don't wanna spoon feed info. So if you wanna do this just do it. That simple. Hitching isn't rocket science. Granted, specific info on ramps isn't discussed in detail, because details are irrelevant. It'll be different for every person. So the best way to learn is to do it yourself and learn what works/fails FOR YOU. 
If you aren't willing to learn the basics for yourself, when are you gonna learn enough to offer anything? I'm only speaking myself here. But it's what I feel.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I'll defend myself by saying, I find it ridiculous that someone asks the best places to hitch from like 4 or 5 listed towns. And if their are trucks stops there's.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

HelianthusSpiral said:


> hey yall, my partner and i are on our way to tucson, making a stop in tulsa first. we are especially hoping to find a trucker(s) up for driving us. i'm curious what points in nashville are best for finding a ride out of town? any truck stops along 40W that are better for catching rides, in jackson, memphis, little rock, fort smith? any places to avoid?


All those spots are pretty good spots you shouldn't have much trouble if you stick to your guns. Depends how long your going to stay in each, plans change n such.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Notmyname said:


> Thank
> 
> The grievance is that this type of question has been asked and answered a number of times on this forum. It gets tiring seeing the same question asked that can be answered by simply reading the forums. Most people don't wanna spoon feed info. So if you wanna do this just do it. That simple. Hitching isn't rocket science. Granted, specific info on ramps isn't discussed in detail, because details are irrelevant. It'll be different for every person. So the best way to learn is to do it yourself and learn what works/fails FOR YOU.
> If you aren't willing to learn the basics for yourself, when are you gonna learn enough to offer anything? I'm only speaking myself here. But it's what I feel.


Theres always a relevancy in timing and current info. Requesting to know where good spots are at in those places anything useful on a pretty regular route. Your griping isnt contributing anything.


----------



## Notmyname

Gaucho Deluxe said:


> Theres always a relevancy in timing and current info. Requesting to know where good spots are at in those places anything useful on a pretty regular route. Your griping isnt contributing anything.


You're right. Because I chose to gripe instead of trying to contribute to what I see as a futile effort. You travel. So you know damn well one person can kill it in a spot that most people hate, and vice versa.

In any regard whether it be how locals treat you, spange, bulls, cops, hopping out or hitching. For a question as broad as this, I personally think it's not worth answering in detail. 

It's possible.

That's the only answer worth a damn in my opinion. 

Especially since op wanted this moved to ride board. Implying they don't want advise, just a ride. 
But I will admit I'm being a bit hypocritical since i have offered useful info to people in a similar situation. So I'll just leave this one to you. I've had too much to drink and I'll just stop replying to this thread.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Notmyname said:


> You're right. Because I chose to gripe instead of trying to contribute to what I see as a futile effort. You travel. So you know damn well one person can kill it in a spot that most people hate, and vice versa.
> 
> In any regard whether it be how locals treat you, spange, bulls, cops, hopping out or hitching. For a question as broad as this, I personally think it's not worth answering in detail.
> 
> It's possible.
> 
> That's the only answer worth a damn in my opinion.
> 
> Especially since op wanted this moved to ride board. Implying they don't want advise, just a ride.
> But I will admit I'm being a bit hypocritical since i have offered useful info to people in a similar situation. So I'll just leave this one to you. I've had too much to drink and I'll just stop replying to this thread.


well the op wasn't specifically about hitching. It seems to me to be about info on hitching through a certain area. I'm just tired of people de-railing threads because it discourages people from posting on what could be an otherwise productive conversation.


----------



## Deleted member 20

There is no regional timing and or geograpgic tips for hitching. If 80% of life is just showing up than the other 20% of which must quantify hitchhiking. This confluence of life has much to do with timing but surely relies on you extending your arm out with thumb skyward, appearance and demeanor.

Smile and be patient. Many rides coalesce together to make up a journey; knowing which to take and which to refuse; where to be positioned and how to both appear and act are all part of the journey.

I know what works for me, it works everywhere, every time! My skills have been honed through trial & error, revisions & seemingly more failure. Hitching is like a public undressing of your soul. But once you get comfortable being transparently desperate and defeated yet optimistic and confident; your ride will come. Yes; always! The best think to learn to love is the certainty of uncertainty, patience in the face stagnation & then alternative action when necessary.

I cannot hide my spots, stripes, scars and uniform of who and what I am. The beauty is that for every me there is an equal and opposite yet cosmically connected ride just over the horizon soon to pick me up. There you are bearing all, hungry, lonely, tired and defeated but its as if the universe pairs you up with just the ride that fits. Just smile, be yourself, be positioned where it makes sense and be patient. Dont drift into delusion as to who or what vehicle should pick you up. Just be grateful for the offers, regardless if you take the ride or not.

Sometimes people pull over just to make your day in other ways beyond a ride. Sometimes we walk for days rejected; only to put our thumb up at the first passing car the next morning who drives you direct to your destination. Occasionally we make life long friends with others who gave a short local ride.

By being available to receive miracles, others can then recognize when its their time to help deliver miracles.


----------



## benton

both times I hitched thru Nashville I took the city bus as far west or east as possible then walked. I got picked up as soon as I got outside the freeway loop around the city. Solo male as always...

Personally I refuse to get in a hurry when hitchhiking, and I enjoy walking so if I don't get rides I'll walk to another spot.

The main thing about that part of I-40 and interstates in general is make sure you don't get dropped off at an exit that doesn't have any stores. I always ask when they pick me up if there are stores at that exit.


----------



## Coywolf

Ya'll notice how the OP never commented again on this post? Not even to say thank you?

That should tell you something, and that is why people are getting tired of answering he's questions over and over again, people don't even try to use the search feature. That's my beef.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Coywolf said:


> Ya'll notice how the OP never commented again on this post? Not even to say thank you?
> 
> That should tell you something, and that is why people are getting tired of answering he's questions over and over again, people don't even try to use the search feature. That's my beef.


Eh you never know sometimes people come back after a little bit. Something clicks or pops. Customer service 101::soapbox::


----------

